# Dialer mit ausländischer Nummer (001345-) Cayman Inseln



## Anonymous (31 August 2004)

Hallo,

ich lese hier immer nur von Dialern mit 0900 oder 0190. In meiner letzten Telefonrechnung hatte ich die Nummer 001345- (Caymaninseln) aufgeführt. Das Unternehmen, dass das Geld haben will, ist die mcn tele.com in Bad Homburg, von denen ich nichts Gutes gelesen habe. Der Dialer gehört zur mainpean (auch nichts Gutes gelesen).

Meine Frage: Was mache ich jetzt?

Ich beantrage erstmal eine "Mahnsperre" bei der Telekom und zahle nur den "gültigen" Betrag. Aber wie geht's dann weiter? Schließlich will die Telekom auch ihr Geld haben...


Danke für eure Hilfe

Sandra


----------



## sascha (31 August 2004)

> Der Dialer gehört zur mainpean (auch nichts Gutes gelesen).



Mainpean-Dialer mit Auslandsrufnummer? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Meld dich doch bitte mal im Forum an, bzw. schick mir das Exemplar per Mail zu.


----------



## Milka (31 August 2004)

Unter folgendem Link:
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html
hat die Regulierungsbehörde klargestellt, dass Dialer nur noch über 0900- Rufnummern betrieben werden dürfen.


> Die Nutzung von anderen Rufnummern für Dialer, die auf dem Deutschen Markt angeboten und genutzt werden, so etwa die Nutzung von internationalen Rufnummern inklusive Satellitenvorwahlen, ist nicht zulässig.



Vielleicht hilft dir das in deinem Fall weiter.


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe heute meine Telefonrechung erhalten und ebenfalls diesen dubiosen 0013456-Dialer auf meiner Rechnung.

Als "Anbieter" (Haha!) taucht ebenfalls eine Firma "mcn tele.com AG" auf.

Wie verhalte ich mich jetzt richtig?

Der Betrag, um den es geht, ist zwar sehr niedrig, allerdings geht es mir um's Prinzip!

Da ich die Einwahl bemerkt hatte und mein System auch nicht mehr stabil lief, habe ich eine Neuinstallation vorgenommen, um den Dialer auf jeden Fall zu eliminieren. Mit anderen Worten habe ich dadurch aber auch keine Beweisvorsorge getroffen!  :-(

Für jeden Tipp bin ich dankbar!


----------



## Captain Picard (4 September 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe heute meine Telefonrechung erhalten und ebenfalls diesen dubiosen 0013456-Dialer auf meiner Rechnung.
> 
> Als "Anbieter" (Haha!) taucht ebenfalls eine Firma "mcn tele.com AG" auf.


Wie kann eine  Auslandsnummer  unter mcn auftauchen , das ist  sehr seltsam.... 

Es wäre hilfreich , die Telefonrechnung  zu scannen und hier (anonymisiert) als Attachment zu posten,
oder sich hier anzumelden und als PN an einen der Admin/Mods per PN zu mailen 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2004)

*der "Auslandsdialer"*

Ein schlechter Witz, dieser Dialer? Ein Amoklauf?



			
				cp schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann eine Auslandsnummer unter mcn auftauchen , das ist sehr seltsam....



weil er die mcn-VOrwahl benützt!
(attachments vorläufig zurück gezogen)


----------



## Captain Picard (4 September 2004)

Das erklärt aber noch nicht die Rechnung,  das ist erst  nach Kenntnis der Aktenlage  möglich   

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2004)

Warum? Der Dialer wählt eine Nummer mit einer Anbietervorwahl - der von mcn-telecom - Aber warum soll das ein mainpean-Dialer sein? Das halte ich für eine Fehlinformation. 

Bis hier allerdings die genauen Rechnungsfragen geklärt sind, ist das Dialerlein bestimmt längst über alle Berge in Lanzarote!


----------



## Captain Picard (4 September 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? Der Dialer wählt eine Nummer mit einer Anbietervorwahl - der von mcn-telecom -



Ich glaub mir schwant was , von  wem der Dialer ist , mal ganz außen vor , die T-Com sperrt mittlerweile
jede Nummer, die zu ungewöhnlichen Zielen ungewöhnlich hohes Aufkommen zeigt. 

Ich vermute , daß mcn hier unfreiwilliges Werkzeug ist , sprich, um die Sperren der T-Com 
zu umgehen, "bedient" sich der Dialer CbC Vorwahlnummern , das heißt man hat eine  neue Masche eingesetzt 
Auslandsdialer an Frau/Mann zu bringen....

Da hab ich übrigens schon länger drauf gewartet , daß die Knaben sich was einfallen lassen...

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (4 September 2004)

Nach heftigem Googeln bin ich mit  der Hyphothese "unfreiwilliges Werkzeug" unsicher geworden 
bei keinem Tarifrechner weder bei teltarif noch sonstwo wird mcn als CbC geführt , schon gar nicht als Billig-CbC ...
(und CbC muß es sein, sonst geht das nicht) 
http://www.teltarif.de/a/ 

nicht mal der Tarif läßt sich ermitteln......

das Unternehmen http://www.mcn-tele.com/

das läßt das Ganze in einem etwas seltsamen Licht erscheinen....


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> weil er die mcn-VOrwahl benützt!


Wie lautet die denn , hier ist die  von den Betroffenen  nicht gepostet worden , und auf deren HP 
ist nichts von CbC zu finden...

cp


----------



## Counselor (4 September 2004)

MCN Telecom gehört zu Q1. Q1 erinnert stark an OKMAXIMUS. MCN, Q1 und OKMAXIMUS waren hier im Forum über ein Dutzend mal auffällig und meist im Zusammenhang mit Talkline (einfach mal die Forensuche betätigen).


----------



## Antidialer (4 September 2004)

Die Gründe für die Benutzung der mcn Vorwahl ist jedenfalls klar, damit lässt sich nicht nur Verhindern, das die Telekom die Nummer sperrt, sondern es lässt sich auch jede Auslandssperre der Kunden aushebeln.


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin der "Gast", der als zweites gepostet hat. Danke schon mal für die Informationen.

Ein Scannen der Telefon-Rechnung ist mir mangels Scanner nicht möglich, hier aber noch ein paar Infos, die vielleicht hilfreich sind:

In der Rechnung ist als Anbieter die "mcn tele.com AG", Bad Homburg v.d.H. angegeben. Als Rechnungsposten ist vermerkt "Inkasso für Telefondienstleister" mit der Artikel-/Leistungsnummer 76760. Dann ist noch eine achtziffrige "Service-ID" (?) angegeben.

In dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis erscheint die Zielrufnummer "0013456152xxx".

Als ich am Modem gemerkt habe, dass sich eine neue Verbindung aufgebaut hat, habe ich diese sofort gekappt. Anschließend hat sich dann der Dialer ohne mein Zutun zweimal selbst eingewählt, so dass ich anschließend die Festpallte formatiert und eine Neuinstallation durchgeführt habe.

Ich benutze Windows XP Home ohne das neuste Sicherheitsupdate und den Explorer 6.0.2600.

Ein bis zwei Wochen zuvor hatte ich mir schon einen Trojaner eingefangen, der meine Startseite manipuliert hat und meine Favoritenliste mit irgendwelchen Sex-Seiten-Links zugemüllt hat. Ob dies mit der geschilderten Problematik etwas zu tun hat, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Übrigens ist der Schaden bislang lächerlich (ca. 2,50 EUR), sofern nicht in der nächsten Telefonrechnung noch eine böse Überraschung auftaucht ...


----------



## sascha (4 September 2004)

@Gast Zwei

Es wäre klasse, wenn Du mir den betreffenden Dialer per Mail zuschicken würdest. Ginge das? Adresse im Impressum von dialerschutz.de. Danke


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2004)

@sascha:

Sorry, wie bereits gesagt habe ich die Festplatte direkt nach der Einwahl formatiert und eine Neuinstallation durchgeführt.


----------



## sascha (4 September 2004)

Gast Zwei schrieb:
			
		

> @sascha:
> 
> Sorry, wie bereits gesagt habe ich die Festplatte direkt nach der Einwahl formatiert und eine Neuinstallation durchgeführt.



Sorry, hatte ich überlesen. Schade


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2004)

Überlege sowieso gerade auf DSL umzusteigen. Hätte so etwas mit DSL nicht passieren können?


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2004)

@cp: Dass das die Vorwahl von mcn-tele ist, steht u.a. auf deren HÖCHST LESENSWERTER (!) homepage...
wenn ich das hier verlinken, darf, ist es:
 hier , falls nicht, steht es z.B.
 hier (RegTP) 


			
				Dialer.exe (Originalname) schrieb:
			
		

> Es werden 1.49 pro Minute für die internationale Verbindung auf Ihrer Telefonrechnung (...) eingezogen (...) Folgende Rufnummer wird gewaehlt: 0013456152023 (...) (...) [im Dialer selbst ist dann eingetragen, was Dialer-Control auch meldet]  0100660013456152023



Was die Spekulationen um mcn-tele angeht: Dazu äußere ich mich hier nicht öffentlich, aber ein Blick auf die Homepages der von counselor genannten Firmen, ein GRÜNDLICHER Blick..., offenbart so manches 
aka


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2004)

Gast Zwei schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich am Modem gemerkt habe, dass sich eine neue Verbindung aufgebaut hat, habe ich diese sofort gekappt. Anschließend hat sich dann der Dialer ohne mein Zutun zweimal selbst eingewählt, so dass ich anschließend die Festpallte formatiert und eine Neuinstallation durchgeführt habe. (...) Ein bis zwei Wochen zuvor hatte ich mir schon einen Trojaner eingefangen, der meine Startseite manipuliert hat und meine Favoritenliste mit irgendwelchen Sex-Seiten-Links zugemüllt hat. Ob dies mit der geschilderten Problematik etwas zu tun hat, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


Kannst Du Dich an irgendeine Seite erinnern? Schreib doch für dich mal alles auf, an was du dich erinnern kannst, im Moment, vieleicht braucht das noch jemand (ich  ) (aber nicht hier posten, höchstens über die Moderatoren, wenn denen das recht ist).


----------



## TSCoreNinja (6 September 2004)

*mcn Telecom*

De Dialerd******* haben es endlich geschafft. Ich wollte ihr Kunde werden. Zwar nicht wegen des Contents, aber mich haette es doch mal interessiert, ob die Einwahlknoten tatsaechlich auf den Cayman Islands stehen, oder in Bad Homburg. Schliesslich ist dank moderner Technik eine Nummer mal ganz schnell umgeroutet, und da soll Bad Homburg doch schon mal am anderen Ende der Welt liegen. Und auch ein Tarif von 1,45 Euro faellt nicht wirklich auf, auch wenn Teltarif sonst fuer diese Destination eher 1/10 des Preises angibt. 

Test Nummer 1 war wie erwartet. Zwei CBC Anbieter ausprobiert, die Rufnummer gewaehlt: Kein Anschluss. Was mich in meinem Verdacht verstaerkte, dass mcn gar nicht nach Cayman Islands weiterleitete. 

Also vallhala.exe gestartet, eingewaehlt, und ausprobiert. Es erscheint eine verzerrte elektronische Stimme aus dem Lautsprecher: Willkommen bei mcn telecoms, mein Modem piepst drauf los, aber keine Antwort. Und legt nach 10 Sekunden auf. Das wars. 

Daher eine Bitte an die Gaeste: meldet Euch an und schickt mir mal ne PN. Ansonsten ist die Geschichte fuer mich erst einmal auf Eis gelegt. Hier noch mal ein paar Bildchen für die Zuschauer.

Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Acura (7 September 2004)

*mcn Telekom - mainpean*

Daher eine Bitte an die Gaeste: meldet Euch an und schickt mir mal ne PN.

Was meinst du mit "PN"?

Gruß
Sandra


----------



## technofreak (7 September 2004)

*Re: mcn Telekom - mainpean*



			
				Acura schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit "PN"?


Private Nachricht = Interne Mail 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/privmsg.php?folder=inbox

darüber  kannst du völlig anonym unter deinem Nick (Acura) an jedes angemeldete Mitglied 
eine  Nachricht senden und empfangen  

tf


----------



## BenTigger (7 September 2004)

Welches dann über diesen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Button ausgeführt werden kann


----------



## Acura (7 September 2004)

...jetzt bin ich auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

*Re: mcn Telecom*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Daher eine Bitte an die Gaeste: meldet Euch an und schickt mir mal ne PN. Ansonsten ist die Geschichte fuer mich erst einmal auf Eis gelegt. Hier noch mal ein paar Bildchen für die Zuschauer.



Und was sollte in der PN stehen? Mehr Informationen als das bereits Gesagte habe ich nicht.

Übrigens sind die abgebildeten Fenster bei mir weder in dieser noch in irgendeiner andern Form erschienen!

Ich bedanke mich auch für die Hinweise, nur Ratschläge zur weiteren Vorgehensweise wären noch sehr hilfreich ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2004)

*Re: mcn Telecom*



			
				Gast Zwei schrieb:
			
		

> TSCoreNinja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Das ist es ja genau, worum's geht... Wahrscheinlich ist's ohnehin zu spät, was den 010066-Dialer angeht, aber vielleicht findet man ja noch Spuren. Irgendwelche Hinweise? Auf welchen Seiten warst Du? Was hast Du gemacht? Sowas kann man hier nicht öffentlich posten (z.B. da die links noch gefährlich sein könnten oder pornografischen Inhalts sein könnten, was, um Dich gleich zu beruhigen, nicht heissen müsste, dass Du pornografische Seiten be- oder gesucht hast, falls das ein Problem wäre). 
Dass Du zB keine Warnungen kriegst, wenn Du das entsprechende Warnprogramm nicht hast, ist doch klar. Aber zB die Tatsache, dass der Dialer nicht die Nummer wählt, die er angibt (wenn er das denn überhaupt angegeben hat), sondern eben mit der Netzvorwahl 010066, ist eine wichtige Info, die TSCN u.a. hier erarbeitet haben, ohne betroffen zu sein. Natürlich können tatsächlich Betroffene gerne die Beträge zahlen. Steht jedem frei. Klingt jetzt vielleicht arrogant, aber irgendwie hat man hier manchmal den Eindruck, dass ein Rundumservice erwartet wird, ohne selbst was dazu zu tun.

Was die Vorschläge für ein weiteres Vorgehen angeht: ich würde mich direkt an mcn-tele wenden, denen ist das Problem bekannt, bzw. es ist der Firma bekannt, dass es einen Dialer gibt, der genau ihre Netzvorwahl benützt. Dass der Dialer dies, wie Du schreibst, ohne Abfrage zu tun scheint, ist ihnen vielleicht noch nicht bekannt. Also frag doch da mal nach. z.B., oder lies hier die "erste Hilfe".
-->  blaue schrift anklicken 

was immer Du tust: viel Glück dabei!
aka

P.S.: Inzwischen scheint der Dialerlink offline zu sein, der sich zB öffnete, wenn man eine Seite zu den Favoriten hinzufügen wollte.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (11 September 2004)

*Re: mcn Telecom*



			
				Gast Zwei schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens sind die abgebildeten Fenster bei mir weder in dieser noch in irgendeiner andern Form erschienen!
> 
> Ich bedanke mich auch für die Hinweise, nur Ratschläge zur weiteren Vorgehensweise wären noch sehr hilfreich ...


Mein Verdacht in der Geschichte ist, dass besagte Nummer nie ueber ein Rechenzentrum in Bad Honnef hinausgekommen ist. Das habe ich versucht, ueber die Anwahl der Nummer herauszubekommen. Zwei (nicht ausreichende) Beobachtungen. mcn schaltet derzeit die Nummer nicht mehr, und ueber einen anderen CBC Anbieter landet man im Nirvana. Ob das am CBC Anbieter liegt (Cayman Islands duerfte kommerziell nicht interessant sein) oder ob es heisst, dass dieser Anschluss auf den Cayman Islands nicht existiert, laesst sich daraus nur bedingt ableiten. Trotzdem, wenn dieser Anschluss dort nie existierte (Beweise sind noetig), ist es klar der Missbrauch einer Auslandsvorwahl zur Mehrwertdiensteabrechnung durch die mcn Telecom ein eindeutiger Verstoss gegen die RegTP Vorschriften ist. Als Beweis reicht vermutlich a. die Auskunft der entsprechenden  Telecom Unternehmen von Cayman Islands, dass es diese Nummer dort nicht gab . b. ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis eines Betroffenen.  

Frage ist fuer die Betroffenen: wieviel Aufwand ist Euch das ganze wert? Ich wuerde auf jeden Fall wenn ueberhaupt nur unter Vorbehalt zahlen, und eine Beschwerde an die RegTP stellen, in der dieser Verdacht geaeussert wird, mit Kopie des EVN. Ob die RegTP wg der eher wenigen Beschwerden agiert, weiss ich allerdings nicht. Dies kann IMHO ohne den Dialer geschehen, da dieser in dem Fall nur von sekundaerer Bedeutung ist (Autodialer oder nicht), weil es hauptsaechlich um einen Verstoss gegen die Auflagen der RegTP geht.

Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

*Re: mcn Telecom*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Frage ist fuer die Betroffenen: wieviel Aufwand ist Euch das ganze wert?


Diese Frage ist meines Erachtens auch insofern von Interesse, als dies Seiten auch andere Gemeinheiten zu bieten haben: Eben einen Active-X-Dialer für NL und einen Zugang über eine Satellitennummer (0088), die laut Info des BSI in dieser Form keine "echte" Emsat-Nummer sein kann. Auch das stinkt zum HImmel. Wer übrigens weiß, wo man sich in NL über auffällige Nummern informieren bzw. solche melden kann, könnte dies evtl. hier posten. Ich habe dafür im Moment keine Zeit 
Der entsprechende Thread ist  der hier . Wenn es nicht zu viel verlangt ist, möchte ich die mods bitten, zum einen den Titel dieses Threads anzupassen (die komplette Nummer ist 0100660013456152023) und zum anderen zu erwägen, die KOllegen in den NIederlanden zu informieren wegen der (mutmaßlichen) NL-Nummer. Ich kann leider kein niederländisch und weiß auch nicht, wohin man sich wenden soll.
Grüße
aka


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2004)

*Web Dialer 0013456152 Caymaninseln*

Mit Interesse habe ich die Beiträge in diesem Chat gelesen. Auf meiner Telefonrechnung für September tauchen auch die interessanten Einwahlnummern für die Caymaninseln auf. Eine derartige Einwahl habe ich nicht bewußt bestätigt.

Frage: Wie verhaltet Ihr Euch? Legt Ihr Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung ein und lasst die Rechnung zurückbelasten und überweist der Telekom nur den Teil, der nicht zu beanstanden ist?


----------



## Der Jurist (16 September 2004)

@ Andreas99

Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2004)

@mods: wäre es möglich, den Titel des Threads zu ändern?

@Betroffene: Der Firma mcn-tele liegt meines Wissens die Beschwerde einer mir bekannten Person bzgl. dieser Nummer vor.
In dieser Nachricht erhielt mcn die Informationen über
a) die gewählte Nummer 0100660013456152023 inkl. der Tatsache, dass diese Nummer im Dialer verankert ist.
b) den Namen und die Adresse der Firma, die die Seite registriert hat und einen link zu diesem thread hier

Die Antwort von mcn-tele war, dass der Vorfall überprüft werde. Eingang: 04.09.2004, abends

Es ist möglich, dass die Beträge, die abgerechnet wurden, relativ gering waren.
Die Basisinformationen zu diesem Fall wurden auch ans BSI übermittelt. Ich wiederhole, dass auf dieser Seite auch eine 0088-Nummer und ein mutmasslich niederländischer Autodialer zu finden waren. Die webarchiv-Seiten sind äußerst spannend, führen sie doch zu durchaus bekannten Namen, die mit den Verursachern dieses Problems in Verbindung zu stehen scheinen.
T.Toifl


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2004)

zB führt ein klick auf den "leave"-link zu membersplayground (andloadsmore). Heute ist offenbar britischer Jungferninseltag


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2004)

Hallo an alle die beschissen werden sollen.

Einmal im Netz ohne FW und Virenscanner und dann das,
die DSL Verbindung wird unterbrochen und wieder neu aufgebaut.

mmh.... das Internet ist so langsam, mmh.. ein Kanal vom Modem ist belegt... AAAAAA schnell das Modem-kabel raus. Und da ist doch einen neue Verbindung im Setup. Alles löschen.

So und nun am 1.10.2004 in der Tel-Rechnung einen Verbindung noch 0013456152031 Caymaninseln und das über MCN.

Auf das Geld ( ~ 5€ ) werden die lange warten.


Ich hoffe das keiner Bezahlt.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2004)

toifl_and_friends schrieb:
			
		

> @mods: wäre es möglich, den Titel des Threads zu ändern?



ok, jetzt eine neue Nummer, hat sich damit erledigt 

@neuen Betroffenen:
Kleine Beträge... ja genau,... wer wehrt sich schon wegen 5 Euro? Du. Gut so! Ich würde mich a) an mcn-tele wenden (und auf oben genannte Nummer verweisen) b) ans BSI (www.bsi.de) c) an die RegTP 

Lass mal deinen PC ankucken, ob's noch verwertbare Spuren gibt. Zum Fall mit der anderen Nummer wurden schon einige Informationen gesammelt, ob es einen Zusammenhang gibt, kann man noch nicht sagen. Offenbar tauchen jetzt aber schon mal so langsam Rechnungen auf.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2004)

*Auslandsnummern*

Ich hatte in meiner Telekomrechnung auch einen Posten
der MCN-telecom über EUR76,-- und auf meine Nachfrage
hin hiess es auch das seien 6 Auslandsgespräche gewesen,
die ich natürlich nicht geführt habe und somit auch von einem
Dialer ausgehe.

Wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen?


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Oktober 2004)

@ Sandra

Auch hier hilft:
Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## sermaxima (5 Oktober 2004)

hey leute ich bin jetzt am anfang der problems das heisst meine rechnung ist mit dem gleichen problem befallen was amche ich :-(((((. was habt ihr bisher gemacht und wie seit ihr vorangekommen???


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2004)

In diesem Diskussionsfaden sind die wichtigsten Infos schon enthalten...

Eine Meldung ans BSI wäre ganz gut (BSI wurde Anfang September auf einen Dialer "valhalla.exe" hingewiesen, der die 0100660013456152023 wählt.)

Die Firma "mcn-tele", über deren Netz der Dialer wählt, wurde ebenfalls bereits Anfang SEptember informiert. Weder vom BSI noch von mcn-tele ist eine Stellungnahme verfügbar. Nachfragen? Nachfragen!


Die Nummer bekam er möglicherweise von der Seite direkt, auf der ein solcher Vermerk stand.
In dem Dialer sind ein paar Hinweise zu finden:
zB ein Hinweis auf eine US-Firma:
"For customer service e-mail: [email protected] telexcharge.com
 NAVI COMM LTD. 
 1117 Desert Lane Suite 1119, Las Vegas, (c) 2004, Telexcharge"

die domain ist registriert auf einen Postfachservice in Las Vegas,

Die "Navi Comm Ltd." wurde nach Informationen des US-Bundesstaates Nevada ( http://sos.state.nv.us/corpsrch.asp ) unter der File Number: C30650-2003 am 11.12.2003 registriert, läuft aber mit dem Vermerk "cl" (cleared? gelöscht?), Adresse: 1117 Desert Lane Suite 1119, Las Vegas

Es gibt auch noch eine Navi Com LLC (der ltd zugeordnet), die ist aber ebenfalls mit "cl" notiert.

Die Informationen zum Seiteninhaber wurden hier bereits gepostet. Ich komme damit nicht weiter, aber wer da forschen will, der kann sich diese Arbeit schon mal sparen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2004)

@mods: Kann man einen Thread mit Basisinfos zu Auslandsnummern machen? Oder gibt's den schon?

für sowas zB


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> sermaxima schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Lies´Dir das > Hier < mal durch. Anschließend Widerspruch gegen die Rechungsposition bei der T-Com schreiben und abwarten, wie sich die Sache entwickelt. Während dessen natürlich auch das BSI informieren, denn dort sammelt man die Hinweise und gleicht sie mit der T-Com ab.


----------



## sermaxima (5 Oktober 2004)

*dialer*

was mich interessiert ist muss ich den betrag bezahlen oder komm ich einfach davon wie es aussieht sind sehr viele von der sache betroffen da muss es doch wege geben das man beweissen kann das es ein dialer war und dies auf illegale weise ins internet ging oder???


----------



## TSCoreNinja (5 Oktober 2004)

@SerMaxima,

um welche Rufnummer geht es denn? Wenn da tatsaechlich eine CBC Vorwahl von MCN Telekom davorstand, dann wuerde ich das bei der Telekom ausbuchen lassen (mit schriftlichem Widerspruch), und dann abwarten. MCN Telecom koennte irgendwie Probleme bekommen, den Vertragsschluss zu beweisen. Wo bitte sehr bieten die ihre CBC Nummer an? Selbst der merkbefreiteste Richter wuerde sich vermutlich wundern, warum man einen konkurrenzlos teuren CBC Anbieter bewusst auswaehlt (im Falle Cayman Islands), ich wuerde es drauf ankommen lassen...

BTW, wie bitte ist das Ganze auf der Rechnung ausgewiesen? Steht da irgendetwas von "Mehrwertdienst", oder nur Auslandsanruf?

Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Oktober 2004)

@tscn: Frag's mal anders rum: Wer würde davon profitieren, wenn MCN keine Probleme bekäme  ... Antworten nicht hier, versteht sich...


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2004)

*Caymaninseln*

habe auf meiner Telekomrechnung ebenfalls einen Anruf über die mcn tele.com auf den Caymaninseln festgestellt. Über 40,- € hat das gekostet. Ich habe dort aber nie angerufen. 

Was kann ich jetzt machen?


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Oktober 2004)

@ elf

Klicke da: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=77567#77567

Ob Du einen Dialer mit Content oder mit Ziel in Übersee erwischt hast, macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dialer mit ausländischer Nummer (001345-) Cayman Inseln*



Anonymous schrieb:


> In dem Dialer sind ein paar Hinweise zu finden:
> zB ein Hinweis auf eine US-Firma:
> "For customer service e-mail: [email protected] telexcharge.com
> NAVI COMM LTD.
> ...





> Routine  monitoring of the dialler ‘sextv.exe’ (via website:  xxx.xxxadultonly.com - connected to 0909 024 0302) identified areas of  the dialler’s operation that appeared to be operating in contravention  to the specific conditions set out in its Prior Permission Certificate.
> 
> ·    *  Prior Permission (Paragraph 3.3.1):*  The following specific conditions of the prior permission certificate  appeared to have been breached for the reasons stated below:
> 
> ...




Netzbetreiber in UK. Atlas Interactive


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dialer mit ausländischer Nummer (001345-) Cayman Inseln*

Hey Aka-Aka
DAS nenn ich mal ´ne zeitnahe Antwort ....

*GAAAAAANZSCHNELLWECHDUCK*


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dialer mit ausländischer Nummer (001345-) Cayman Inseln*

Nuja, ich habe die Meldung aus 2006 nicht deshalb erst jetzt gepostet, weil ich so lange darüber nachgedacht habe...

Mir ist nur zufällig heute etwas aufgefallen, nämlich, dass es diese Firma in Nevada gibt und dass die dort angegebene Adresse auch soweit stimmt. 

[Nevada First Bancorp.   1111 Desert Lane LAS VEGAS, NV 89102 ]
Was ich aber übersehen hatte, war, dass der dort ansässige Firmengründer nevadafirst.com letztlich eine andere Adresse hat, nämlich

4535 WEST SAHARA AVENUE

Das wiederum ist die Adresse, die letzten Endes nach NRW führt. Monheim, Langenfeld, ... - das macht ja in Sachen Dialer durchaus Sinn. (Google mal Adresse + Monheim)


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dialer mit ausländischer Nummer (001345-) Cayman Inseln*

Und das mit der Langsamkeit lasse ich natürlich nicht auf mir sitzen


"aka-aka schrieb:


> Go to: www.telexcharge.com
> 
> [Querying whois.crsnic.net]
> [Redirected to whois.opensrs.net]
> ...


Vom Beginn meines Interesses für den Dialer bis zur Auflösung vergingen also nur 90 Minuten - und ich hatte nicht nur die scheinbaren Verantwortlichen, sondern sogar die Zwischen-Hintermänner identifiziert


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Bis hier allerdings die genauen Rechnungsfragen geklärt sind, ist das Dialerlein bestimmt* längst über alle Berge in Lanzarote!*


Und tatsächlich verschwand das Dialerlein dann relativ schnell. Ein Vögelchen hat mir mal erzählt, dass jemand hier interessiert mitgelesen hat. Wer das war, weiß ich leider nicht. *Er muß wohl verstanden haben, was ich hier geschrieben habe.*

Zur Erinnerung die Screenshots von damals (aus technischen Gründen im Folgeposting) und eine dazu - womöglich - passende Geschichte: Im Sommer 2003 bewarb eine Person namens viplog seine Dialer. Laut Eigenauskunft kam viplog aus "USA/Austria".

"Endlich ein Partnerprogramm das den User an den Bildschirm fesselt.
Wöchentliches Update der Seiten mit neuen Girls und Geschichten
und das nicht nur im Membersbereich.

5 sprachich - deutsch, englisch, französisch, holländisch, spanisch
...
Die Abrechnung erfolgt derzeit ausschließlich über 2 Dialeranbieter und
einer einzigartigen Lösung am europäischen Markt und kann vom WM selbst
ausgesucht werden.

Dialeranbieter:
1.) EBS-Dialer der Fa. Crosskirk
2.) Goodthinxx Dialer (Basis Acconti)
3.) Traffic Redirection Script mit bis zu 5 verschiedenen
Dialeranbietern (...)
[/quote]

Besonders dieses "3." führte offenbar zu gewissen Irritationen bei Usern. Vielleicht waren die Auslandsdialer für den deutschen Markt ja ein technischer Fehler? 

Man wird es leider nie in Erfahrung bringen, da sich damals ja kein Staatsanwalt dafür interessiert hat.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dialer mit ausländischer Nummer (001345-) Cayman Inseln*

screenshots
(über eine Stunde Filmmaterial dazu gibt es auch noch)
(der Fall der britischen Regulierer bezieht sich NICHT auf diese Dialer, die wurden allerdings in UK ebenfalls verarztet. Die Hintermänner sind allerdings sehr gut bekannt, bis hin zum Namen des Frauenarztes der Gattin wurden die Jungs durchleuchtet) (und dieses baby konnte schreien, sage ich Euch! Ich habe ihm empfehlen lassen, seinen Balg Pepe zu nennen, aber er hat's nicht gemacht)

Nachtrag:


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 4535 WEST SAHARA AVENUE
> Das wiederum ist die Adresse, die letzten Endes nach NRW führt. Monheim, Langenfeld, ... - das macht ja in Sachen Dialer durchaus Sinn. (Google mal Adresse + Monheim)


Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass diese Googleabfrage nur ein einziges Ergebnis bringt. Ich wollte damit keineswegs den Eindruck erwecken, dieses Googleergebnis hätte etwas mit diesem Dialer zu tun. Es ist lediglich ein Hinweis darauf, dass solche Adressen oft sehr leicht nach Deutschland zurück geführt werden können. Die Bemerkung "Da macht ja ein Dialer durchaus Sinn" bezog sich auf Firmen, die mit Monheim/Langenfeld in Beziehung stehen und Dialer in Umlauf gebracht haben.

[edit, 17.53]Eben erst ist eine Suchabfrage abgeschlossen, die lief seit Stunden. Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit handelt es sich um einen Recherchefehler, da die zusätzliche Angabe "Suite 111" nicht ins Raster passt. Ich habe fast 300 Textstellen überprüft und dabei festgestellt, dass vor allem die Suite #217 auftaucht. Die gibt es sogar in der RegTP-Datenbank (indirekt).
Es gibt noch weitere als einschlägig bekannte Angaben, hier dürfte aus logischen Gründen noch die 100A-868 eine Rolle spiele, da sie in ähnlichen Dialern auftaucht. Monheim/Langenfeld hat also definitiv nichts damit zu tun, sorry, das war einfach ein Interpretationsfehler. Ich finde aber sicher noch die Lösung, wenn ich alle Textstellen noch einmal sortiere.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dialer mit ausländischer Nummer (001345-) Cayman Inseln*

Das war vermutlich der Dialer, gegen den die britischen Behörden 2006 vorgegangen sind. 

Das Verhalten ist bekannt: Die Dialer-exe verwandelt sich in eine ########.exe
also Tibs/wsw, wie auch hier vermutet. Passt schon alles zusammen.

Google


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dialer mit ausländischer Nummer (001345-) Cayman Inseln*

Das gleiche Dialernetzwerk wurde bereits 2004 in UK bestraft

Extraterritoriality: Regulator fines US business for activities in UK / AML/CFT / BIScom - World Money Laundering Report: Online

US spammer fined £75k for porn sting ? The Register

Eine weitrere kleine Lücke des Wissens wurde hiermit geschlossen. In Deutschland blieben diese Leute sowohl für den Spam an sich als auch für die betrügerischen Dialer ungestraft.

Sicherheitslücken im IE: Teurer Dialer installiert sich unbemerkt auf ihrem System - Archiv - PC-WELT

Ich behaupte, dass es da eine Verbindung gibt und vermute stark, dass hier ein mafiöses Netzwerk agiert hat und europaweit Zig Millionen ergaunert hat. Steuerfrei und ungeahndet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dialer mit ausländischer Nummer (001345-) Cayman Inseln*

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...tranter-dialer-auf-meinem-pc-2.html#post49699

Alles gehört zusammen



			
				Der Dialer hier schrieb:
			
		

> If you wish to block access to the content provided by this product, please download and install one of the following Parental Control softwares from the internet.
> www.netnanny.com
> www.cyberpatrol.com
> www.cybersitter.com
> ...





			
				Der Dialer dort schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe jetzt versucht die datei "1on1.exe" über "start" und "ausführen" zu finden...dann hat er sich geöffnet, mit folgenden infos:
> 
> "If you wish to block access to the content provided by this product, please go to one of below site download and install one of the following Parental Control softwares from the internet.
> 
> ...


----------

